# fluxbox und halbtransparente xterm fenster z.b.

## razorbuzz

nachdem ich nun die ..voll habe von kde , weil langsam aufgeblasen und weil ich einfach mal was schnelles, schlankes, und individuelles brauchte, habe ich jetzt fluxbox mit rox als wm. - und super sache! nun möchte ich dem xterm z.b. eine halbtransparenz zuweisen..

nur lt. doku  geht das nicht bei mit mit esetroot:

Esetroot -f /usr/share/commonbox/backkgrounds/Professional.jpg

any hints ?

----------

## hopfe

Ich verwende Eterm,  da kann die Einstellungen ensprechend anpassen damit der Hintergrund transparent ist.

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber ging das mit xterm ueberhaupt?

ich benutze aterm da geht das durch den parameter -tr 

"aterm +sb -tr -sh 30 -fg white -bg gray -ls -name -=Gentoo=-" so sieht das bei mir aus

----------

## cArN4g3

hi sOuLjA,

kann aterm eigentlich richtige transparenz, ich mein ich hab eterm, und geil sieht das aus, klar, aber wenn ich ihn verschiebe wird erst na platzieren der hintergrund neu gesetzt.. (stoert zwar net, aber richtige transparenz waere halt cooler ;> )

mfg carn

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Nach dem emerge, wie kann ich eterm dann starten ? eterm klappt net   :Confused: 

----------

## cArN4g3

Eterm   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sOuLjA

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> hi sOuLjA,
> 
> kann aterm eigentlich richtige transparenz, ich mein ich hab eterm, und geil sieht das aus, klar, aber wenn ich ihn verschiebe wird erst na platzieren der hintergrund neu gesetzt.. (stoert zwar net, aber richtige transparenz waere halt cooler ;> )
> 
> mfg carn

 

hm nee das ist bei aterm genauso glaub ich, kann mich jetzt komischerweise nicht dran erinnern aber es ist genauso wie bei Eterm

----------

## bpkri

Das macht das gnome-terminal auch so. Abhilfe schafft das Projekt xdirectfb. Wobei es hier echte Transparenz für alles gibt...

http://www.directfb.org/xdirectfb.xml

Das ist ein eigener Xserver der auf directfb basiert.

----------

## razorbuzz

danke für euere anregungen ich habe mal gelich aterm installeirt und mit dem  aufruf aterm +sb -tr -sh 30 -fg white -bg gray -ls -name -=Gentoo=- gestartet ... ist ja wirklich fett!

by the way: für rox gibs ein tool "archive" zum entpacken von bz/zip/tar archiven via drag n drop.

leider find ich mit emerge nix.

muss ich selber aus den quellen backen, oder habe ich nur tomaten auf den augen ?

----------

## lol518

 *bpkri wrote:*   

> Das macht das gnome-terminal auch so. Abhilfe schafft das Projekt xdirectfb. Wobei es hier echte Transparenz für alles gibt...
> 
> http://www.directfb.org/xdirectfb.xml
> 
> Das ist ein eigener Xserver der auf directfb basiert.

 

hallo zusam kann mir  hier bitte jemand auf deutsch  beschreiben wie ich xfree mit xdirectfb und directfb installire auf gentoo?

ich will jetzt erstmal wmaker verwenden und diesen tollen tranzparenz efect

haben aber ich gehe mal davon aus das der net vom windowmanager abhängig ist...

schon mal danke im vorraus!

MfG lol518

----------

## cirad

Echte Transparenz gibts unter X leider nicht.   :Sad: 

----------

## citizen428

 *cirad wrote:*   

> Echte Transparenz gibts unter X leider nicht.  

 

Mit XDirectFB eben schon, das ist ja der Witz an der Sache.

Zitat von der Homepage, Link wurde weiter oben schon gepostet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  XDirectFB is a rootless X Server using DirectFB windows for X11 toplevel windows. This way you can adjust the opacity of every application with your mouse wheel (while holding Meta down over a window).
> 
> Window movements are initiated by the applications or the window manager. The graphical movement is done by DirectFB using available hardware acceleration.
> ...

 

Hier siehst du dann wie das Ganze aussieht:

http://www.directfb.org/screenshots/XDirectFB-Rootless-Shaped.png

----------

## Headhunter123

Meint ihr es rentiert sich das normale XFree runterzuschmeißen und die FB Version zu installieren ? Das sieht nämlich wirklich  :Cool:  aus  :Smile: 

----------

## Egal

Ich werds mal testen .. Ergebnisse folgen  :Smile: 

----------

## Egal

Also emerge ist durchgelaufen .. hab des Ding dann mit startxdfb angestartet.

Bis der Windowmanager (fluxbox) kam hats ne ganze Weile gedauert .. 

So .. Hintergrundbild ist nicht da (geht aber denke ich irgendwie) und die Menüs

von Fluxbox beim rechtsklick auf den Desktop funzen nicht.

Außerdem ist die Geschwindigkeit beim verschieben von Fenster grausam langsam  :Smile: 

OpenGL-Programme laufen im Moment auch nicht .. kann aber auch sein das es gar nicht geht.

Zwischen Konsole und X wechseln kann ich irgendwie auch nicht.

Transparenz funktioniert ansonsten perfekt.  :Smile: 

Ich hab mal ein paar Fenster aufgemacht und nen Screenshot hochgeladen:

screen

Fazit:

Sieht ganz nett aus, lohnt sich aber meiner Meinung nach (zumindest für mich) noch

nicht. Ich bleib bei meinem normalen X.

----------

## Headhunter123

Mh, schade... werd ich wohl bei waimea bleiben  :Wink: 

Bist du sicher dass du 3D Support aktiviert hast bei deiner Karte ?

----------

## Egal

Unter X normal auf jeden Fall .. mit XDirectFB weiß ich nicht ob es überhaupt

geht. Mir war der Server einfach zu langsam was Fenster verschieben etc. angeht. 

Deswegen hab ich auch nicht lange rumprobiert. Kann aber sein das es trotzdem möglich

ist.

----------

